
What John Oliver got wrong about Bitcoin - pdcerb
https://blog.erratasec.com/2018/03/what-john-oliver-gets-wrong-about.html
======
nugi
Arguing with his lack of subtlty or deeper understanding is arguing against
the nature of Oliver himself. He will choose bombast punditry over substance
at every opprotunity while claiming the opposite. Using human interest
stories, bad puns, and nazi refrences to hand wave away any actual discussion.
Don't waste your breath.

